# Diablo 2 - Dauergelagge



## SeelenGeist (4. Juli 2008)

Schuldigung wenn ich stör, aber ich hab ein Problem mit Diablo 2.
Wie schon im Titel genannt, geht es um das dauergelagge im Spiel.
Ich habe ca. jede 3 Minuten mindestens ~4 Sekunden Bildstillstand, sodass es meistens zum tode führt.
Ich habe schon alles nötige getan, aber es bessert sich nicht.
Was kann das Problem sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juli 2008)

Klingt wie ein Programm, dass im Hintergrund irgendwas macht.
Habe den Virenscanner oder ein anderes Anti-Malware Tool im Verdacht.
Check mal, was sonst noch für Programme laufen.


----------



## Numara (4. Juli 2008)

Passiert bei mir aber auch öfter mal, und in der Party schreien dann auch alle nach Laags. Also denk ich mal, garnix^^ sry


----------



## Gothmorg (4. Juli 2008)

Wisst ihr noch, kurz vor BC-Release bei WoW, was da abging? Denk mal, jetzt hat es ähnliche Gründe, dass es irgendwas mit Diablo 3 zu tun hat.


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

Bei mir laggt es auch wieder stärker als vior der WWI. ich vermute mal stark, das die kapazitäten abgebaut haben und die Server dem momenranen Ansturm net ganz gewachsen sind ^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (5. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Klingt wie ein Programm, dass im Hintergrund irgendwas macht.
> Habe den Virenscanner oder ein anderes Anti-Malware Tool im Verdacht.
> Check mal, was sonst noch für Programme laufen.


Hallo, danke für Deine Tipps, aber leider habe ich keine Programme im Hintergrund laufen gelassen, weil ich sie vor dem spielen immer ausschalte.
Aber durch die anderen Antworten denke ich, dass es an den Servern liegt, weil nun wieder einige mehr wieder Diablo 2 spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (5. Juli 2008)

Naja, das Battle.net is ja auch nich mehr das jüngste, nech?

Durch die Ankündigung von DIII werden wohl einige ihre alten Spiele wieder ausgegraben haben und der/die Server sind ersma was ausgelastet.


----------



## Magickevin (5. Juli 2008)

Es liegt nicht an deinem Pc sondern an dem Bnet dieses ist nicht das jüngste sprich es wurde vor ca 10 jahren gemacht so schau mal was vor 10 jahren sonst noch auf dem markt waren 
Warcraft 3 haben sie erst 4 Jahre später rausgebracht soweit ich das noch weiß kann mich natürlich auch irren aber selbst wenn es "nur" 8 waren war es für diese zeit ein hammer geiles game und die lags haben keinen gestört da es nicht um die grafik ging(!) sondern einzig und allein sich durch große monstermassen schnetzeln und Equipment sammeln viele Runen zu ergattern die Optimale Skillung mit dem Maximalen Dmg output zu finden.

Schon hammer wie sich die spiele in 10 jahren gemacht haben oder?


----------



## Sty (5. Juli 2008)

hehe ich weiß noch wie mein Chefkoch rumgeflucht hat als damals in D2 alles nur noch am laggen war, als BC released wurde. Hahaha man hat der mich beschimpft und alle WoW´ler verflucht nur weil durchs rumgelagge seinlvl 97 Necro oder was auch immer hinüber war (der hat immer diesen ultra hard mode da gezockt, bei Tod blebit man Tod)

muhaha xD


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juli 2008)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an deinem Pc sondern an dem Bnet dieses ist nicht das jüngste sprich es wurde vor ca 10 jahren gemacht so schau mal was vor 10 jahren sonst noch auf dem markt waren
> Warcraft 3 haben sie erst 4 Jahre später rausgebracht soweit ich das noch weiß kann mich natürlich auch irren aber selbst wenn es "nur" 8 waren war es für diese zeit ein hammer geiles game und die lags haben keinen gestört da es nicht um die grafik ging(!) sondern einzig und allein sich durch große monstermassen schnetzeln und Equipment sammeln viele Runen zu ergattern die Optimale Skillung mit dem Maximalen Dmg output zu finden.
> 
> Schon hammer wie sich die spiele in 10 jahren gemacht haben oder?



Vom grafischen her hat sich was getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Spiele ann sich ^^ naja... sammeln, sammeln und nochmals sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das mit der Skillung find ich bei D2 viel besser gelöst als bei WoW z.B.

Einma verskillt... NEU machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist viel besser als für ein paar Gold ständig umskillen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cekol (10. Juli 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Vom grafischen her hat sich was getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man levelt bei DII aber auch schneller als bei WoW ...
außerdem sind die items nich BoP von daher schmerzt es nicht neu anzufangen... bei wow komplett ALLES neu? Ne du^^


----------



## oneq (10. Juli 2008)

Das Laggen liegt weder an dem neu entstandenen Diablo Hype, noch an deinem PC, noch an deiner Internet-Verbindung, sondern schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass das Bnet nach so viele Jahren beschissen ist für die Menge an Spielern.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (11. Juli 2008)

Cekol schrieb:


> man levelt bei DII aber auch schneller als bei WoW ...
> außerdem sind die items nich BoP von daher schmerzt es nicht neu anzufangen... bei wow komplett ALLES neu? Ne du^^



Jo das stimmt schon das das etwas schneller geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so müsste man sich eben im voraus überlegen was das für ein Char wird. Zum Beispiel gäbe es dann keine PVP Opfer mehr in Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab nix gegen PVP, hab ich selber gerne gemacht. Nur was gegen PVP Skillungen in Raids. Dann wäre auch das ganze Geheule vorbei mit den PVP sets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exitus91 (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte es früher das ich selber die Laggs verursacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Passiert halt wenn du den ganzen Bildschirm voller Skellete hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da hasst dich jeder Baalrun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also falls du auch nen Nek zockst mit vielen skeletten ^^ kann es gut dadran liegen


----------



## Eno (11. Juli 2008)

Kann aber auch mein Problem sein...
Bei mir verträgt sich D2 wohl nich mit Vista 64x ... alle 30-40 sekundne so 2-3 sek ruckler.... auch im lan^^


----------



## attake (11. Juli 2008)

also ich hab kein problem ^^  
liegt also nicht an den B-nett servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumindestens nicht so heufig   lags kommen schon mal vor  aber das nur alle paar stunden einmal ^^


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Wisst ihr noch, kurz vor BC-Release bei WoW, was da abging? Denk mal, jetzt hat es ähnliche Gründe, dass es irgendwas mit Diablo 3 zu tun hat.


Diablo III wird noch ewig auf sich warten lassen. ich rechne nicht vor ende 2009 damit, eher 2010. aber definitiv nicht so zeitnah als dass das ein problem sein könnte.


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Naja, an sich gehts eigentlich nur fast regelmäßig um 15.00 hängts beri mir 5-6 seks und zwischendrin am WE. Einmal hatt ich aber das prob,d as nen Kumpel und ich mulen wollten und abwechselnd sind wir aus dem Game geflogen... zum Glück hatten wir nich (wie sonst immer) alles aufm Boden geschmissen sondern schon nach dem ersten Flug angefangen direkt zu traden... war echt schlimm, so wurd aus nem eigentlich 1-2 Minuten mulen irgendwie 20-30 Minuten -.-


----------

